# The Fall of Travis Kalanick Was a Lot Weirder and Darker Than You Thought



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...ker-than-you-thought?utm_source=pocket-newtab
Enjoy the read.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...ker-than-you-thought?utm_source=pocket-newtab
> Enjoy the read.


Correct me if I am wrong. The guy made over 6 Billion dollars from an app. How is that a "fall" ? The only change at Uber was getting rid of one parasite for another.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Correct me if I am wrong. The guy made over 6 Billion dollars from an app. How is that a "fall" ? The only change at Uber was getting rid of one parasite for another.


FACTS, dude talked his way into billions.

He definitely earned his way into the Hustler Hall of Fame.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

TL;DR version:

Kalanick is a ******bag.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...ker-than-you-thought?utm_source=pocket-newtab
> Enjoy the read.


The guy walked away with what, 3 billion? I'd take that kind of hard fall any day.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

He is being measured against Jeff Bezos and I am in agreement with the article , Travis= absolute failure.:smiles:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> He is being measured against Jeff Bezos and I am in agreement with the article , Travis= absolute failure.:smiles:


Bezos achieved great wealth because of who he is, whereas Kalanick achieved it in spite of who he is.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Bezos achieved great wealth because of who he is, whereas Kalanick achieved it in spite of who he is.


Doesn't matter how you do it as long as the money is in the bank.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

_Jones and his deputies argued that Uber's riders and drivers viewed the company as made up of a bunch of greedy, self-centered jerks._
Nice to see getting rid of Kalanick changed all of that... 

He was certainly an arrogant, callous bastard but you have to at least recognize his relentless ability to build up Uber (and really, his own personal wealth) from what existed at the time. He took an unoriginal idea, found the right investors and simply plowed ahead, lawlessly much of the time, until Uber became the behemoth it is. You can argue whether it is good or bad but rideshare would look VERY different today, imo, without the trail blazed by him.

To understand what kind of a person Kalanick is, you need to look no further than his treatment of those early "partners". These drivers helped establish the company and build it in to the reliable service people expect; they did this by navigating much uncertainty, risking tickets, cancelled insurance policies, vehicle impound and bore the brunt of the ire from those such as airports and taxi drivers. And the reward at the end of it? Why "lower rates means more money" of course! On a macro level, Kalanick is simply a reflection of what we value and reward as a society. He's an incredibly easy scapegoat but he is the product of a sick/broken system in my opinion.

The most interesting thing in this article to me was actually Dara and how he told the board _exactly_ what they wanted to hear. I wonder if he would have been so gung-ho knowning what a scam and how fubar the business model truly is. The story of his PowerPoint presentation part made me laugh out loud, too.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

mrpjfresh said:


> _Jones and his deputies argued that Uber's riders and drivers viewed the company as made up of a bunch of greedy, self-centered jerks._
> Nice to see getting rid of Kalanick changed all of that...
> 
> He was certainly an arrogant, callous bastard but you have to at least recognize his relentless ability to build up Uber (and really, his own personal wealth) from what existed at the time. He took an unoriginal idea, found the right investors and simply plowed ahead, lawlessly much of the time, until Uber became the behemoth it is. You can argue whether it is good or bad but rideshare would look VERY different today, imo, without the trail blazed by him.
> ...


Brilliant summation. But Dara doesn't give a **** what anyone thinks either. With a seven million dollar mansion plus stock and options, I could handle the 'depression'.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I'll be back. You'll see. Uber has been a dumpster fire ever since Dora or Dara, whatever, took over.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I'll be back. You'll see. Uber has been a dumpster fire ever since Dora or Dara, whatever, took over.


Could you lend me a million ? It's not for me. It's for my ex wife. Promise.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Could you lend me a million ? It's not for me. It's for my ex wife. Promise.


Talk to that guy Jeff Bozo, I mean Bezos.

I have been hanging out with John McAffe and blowing all my dough on qualludes, fireball, booger sugar, and prostitutes.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Talk to that guy Jeff Bozo, I mean Bezos.
> 
> I have been hanging out with John McAffe and blowing all my dough on qualludes, fireball, booger sugar, and prostitutes.
> 
> View attachment 478566


Dammit what a waste of money. Use your money for more worthwhile purposes: gambling and wild women.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> _Jones and his deputies argued that Uber's riders and drivers viewed the company as made up of a bunch of greedy, self-centered jerks._
> Nice to see getting rid of Kalanick changed all of that...
> 
> He was certainly an arrogant, callous bastard but you have to at least recognize his relentless ability to build up Uber (and really, his own personal wealth) from what existed at the time. He took an unoriginal idea, found the right investors and simply plowed ahead, lawlessly much of the time, until Uber became the behemoth it is. You can argue whether it is good or bad but rideshare would look VERY different today, imo, without the trail blazed by him.
> ...


Travis - our one and Only

True FEARLESS LEADER

IS A FORCE OF NATURE !


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Travis - our one and Only
> 
> True FEARLESS LEADER
> 
> IS A FORCE OF NATURE !


*YES!*

*



*


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I have been hanging out with John McAffe


I was hoping you had SadUber with you. :frown:


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

MHR said:


> I was hoping you had SadUber with you. :frown:


You heart breaker. I eventually persuaded Johnny to go on a manhunt for Sad Uber. I was hoping to use his resources and guile to man hunt Sad Uber. We have found absolutely nothing!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I still have faith that Travis will be brought into court for his time as an uber Exec and lose all that money in a civil lawsuit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I still have faith that Travis will be brought into court for his time as an uber Exec and lose all that money in a civil lawsuit.


NEVER !!!


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I still have faith that Travis will be brought into court for his time as an uber Exec and lose all that money in a civil lawsuit.


And I had hopes of banging Sharon Stone. I still think I have a better hope.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I still have faith that Travis will be brought into court for his time as an uber Exec and lose all that money in a civil lawsuit.


Stevie, I only like purple eyed unicorns. I have faith in magic and Magic the Gathering.

The majority of my money is in off shore tax havens such as the Turks and Caicos & The Island of Man under undisclosed trusts and LLC accounts.

One of my favorite songs about unicorns.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Stevie, I only like purple eyed unicorns. I have faith in magic and Magic the Gathering.
> 
> The majority of my money is in off shore tax havens such as the Turks and Caicos & The Island of Man under undisclosed trusts and LLC accounts.
> 
> One of my favorite songs about unicorns.


I suspect Travis money is all held domestic because that bro is arrogant enough to think he's going to get away with it.

I'd love to see uber get nailed for back unemployment like they got hit for in new jersey, but ya know nation wide.

Then i'd love to see the gubment go after officers and former officers when uber can't pay 10% of the bill.

But really, i think TK is too arrogant to think he need to hide his money off shore like a proper crook.


----------

